# Amazing shot



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't have pictures, other than the ones in my mind's eye, but i just made the most amazing hunting shot of my career.

I stepped out of my shop yesterday to test fire a slingshot in progress. I had it banded with .050 latex 8" 7/8"-5/8" and was shooting 7/16" steel. I noticed a dove sitting on a tree branch across the way and decided to take a shot. It was a long way off. I drew back, anchored, released, and instant dead dove. I mean instant dead dove! I walked/paced the distance at 47 strides. The shot entered where the wing enters the body, just missing the yummy breast bits. I felt like Bill Hayes must feel daily... and it is a good feeling!!

Just had to share with other slingshot hunters regardless of a lack of photo evidence.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

In Germany we would say Waidmannsheil








Congratulation


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Nathan! 
I'm just a big pansy when it comes to shooting Dove (on our farm at least). I kill just about everything _except_ the Doves... something about their cooing song makes it tough for me to pop them.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I generally leave them alone until dove season and really didn't think i had a chance at hitting it being so far off. Oh, well- it was good wrapped in bacon and cooked over wood coals. Would have been a few more bites had I waited another two months or so. Still one heck of a shot for a shooter like me!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! I wish I could pull off a shot like that!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent long range shot Nathan. Bet the dove tasted even better because of that


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good shooting Nathan,

Dove are excellent table fare..

Lately I have layed off the doves cos they were in mating season and with babies.. Still I wonder if the temptation at an easy kill will sway me? They are so tasty, often taste wise I prefer dove to rabbit I even like dove better than quail.

Nico


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nico said:


> Good shooting Nathan,
> 
> Dove are excellent table fare..
> 
> ...


Hello Nico,

Care to share your dove recipes? I always much preferred quail to dove. And I love rabbit. I found dove to be rather tough. Perhaps I am just a lousy cook when it comes to dove!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

